# GMs = Herzlose Spinner?



## Psychobitch (30. September 2007)

Also ich fang mal an mit meiner durchaus schlechten erfahrung:
Ich war in einer Instanz. in der gruppe war ziemlich trotteliger spieler und konnte es nicht haben zu sterben. er flamte rum und sagte mir, er wolle mich beim GM melden! erst dachte ich was soll der schon machen, mein name "Psychobitch" ist ja nicht großartig anstößig. Falsch gedacht!
Nachdem wir ihn gekickt haben, sind wir zu 4 weitergelaufen und als wir am endboss ankamen und gerad mit ihm im kampf verwickelt waren, flüsterte mich der GM an und meinte ich solle SOFORT ausloggen um meinen namen zu ändern.
Ich schrieb ihm, dass wir im kampf sind und ich es gleich machen werd. darauf hin spammte er mir 2 makros denen zu entnehmen war, dass er mich disconnecten wird, was dann auch nach ca. 3 sekunden geschah. der bosskampf war vorbei, weil der GM mich ausgeloogt hat als der boss noch 10% hatte oder so.
Die loots, für die ich in die ini gegangen bin konnte ihc nicht looten.
Tolles erlebnis muss ich sagen und ich mache mir echt gedanken, ob blizzard es mit den namen nicht etwas zu ernst nimmt.

so jetzt schreibt eure geschichten, ich bin mal gespannt was es so zu erzählen gibt über die GeMeinen´Spammer


----------



## Alfadas (30. September 2007)

Naja... was soll man dazu sagen? Es gibt eindeutige Namensregeln und wenn du dich nicht dran halten kannst is das deine eigene Schuld. Versuch einfach mal über dein gutes Spielen auf dich aufmerksam zu machen anstatt über nen kindischen Namen.


----------



## Tikume (30. September 2007)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich hätte den Namen vermutlich auch gemeldet.

Allerdings ist es extrem scheinheilig mit jemanden in eine Instanz zu gehen und dann den Namen zu melden.


----------



## Psychobitch (30. September 2007)

Alfadas schrieb:


> Naja... was soll man dazu sagen? Es gibt eindeutige Namensregeln und wenn du dich nicht dran halten kannst is das deine eigene Schuld. Versuch einfach mal über dein gutes Spielen auf dich aufmerksam zu machen anstatt über nen kindischen Namen.




naja also wieso sollte man nicht mit beidem aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen? und so kindisch find ich den name nicht. so nenn ich mich schon seit jahren und hatte noch nie probleme. ich finds eher kindisch sich über die namen anderer gedanken zu machen.
ich reg mich ja auch nicht über leute auf die sich "kiddienamen wie z.b: Fighter of evil Dragon Darkness for ever 
oder ähnliches nennen (wobei ich weiß das der name zu lang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

naja aber eigentlich ist der thread auch dazu da, um die erfahrungen anderer spielr mi GM´s zu teilen und nicht über meinen oder anderer namen zu diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (30. September 2007)

Ich hatte mit GM's bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht.
Seis daher das ich immer nett und zuvorkommend bin, oder was auch immer ^^

zumal mir GM's die ich erlebt habe, mir meine Items die ich blöderweise verkauft, weggeschmissen was auch immer wiederbeschaffen haben, (mal als Beispiel)  obwohl das laut Blizz nur 1 mal Pro Acc geht ^^egal.
Hab bisher nie negative erfahrungen mit GM's gemacht, deswegen bekommen sie auch immer ne Weihnachtkarte von mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (30. September 2007)

Ich häte den Namen auch gemeldet


----------



## Shino (30. September 2007)

Ich hätt´ niemanden gemeldet. Mir soll es egal sein, wenn du keinen Respekt vor deinem Charakter hast.


----------



## Huntara (30. September 2007)

Ich persönlich find den Namen auch nicht so prickelnd, aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Dennoch find ich ist es ein gutes Recht von blizzard, den Namen canceln zu lassen.

Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich hätte Dich nicht gemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich find den Namen sogar ziemlich asig.

IMO voll in Ordnung, das es eine Meldung gab.

Ist eh öfters nicht zu fassen was manche ihrem Char für Namen geben bzw. was es für Gildennamen gibt.


----------



## Veasha (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich find den Namen auch mehr als nur daneben! Wer die Namensregeln nicht kennt... *schulterzuck*


----------



## -Misanthrop- (1. Oktober 2007)

ich persönlich finde es immer lächerlich wenn mir jemand droht mich zu melden... 
ich werd nicht aus dem fenster springen wenn mein account 3 std gebannt ist oder so...

naja letztens war es geil, hat mich einer derbe provoziert und beleidigt ich ihn dann beleidigt...

er: so ich melde dich jetzt nem gm
ich: interessiert mich nen dreck lol
er: ja mal sehen wer zu letzt lacht

dann war nix mehr zu hören...

15 mins später wurde ich von einem gildenmitglied von ihm angeschrieben
und er fragte mich warum ich so assig bin ihn wegen einer streiterei zu melden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab ihn natürlich nicht gemeldet... aber er hatte nen zeitbann xD

ich hab noch nie ein ticket gegen nen spieler geschrieben und ich denke / hoffe es wird auch nicht passieren.

nur einmal fand ich es komisch das mich ein gm mit voll vielen makros zugespammt hat...
er dann auch direkt sry bin auch nur ein mensch     naja war lustig ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (1. Oktober 2007)

na hoffentlich wars kein RP Realm ...

Na ? wie haben dich denn deine Eltern genannt ? Psychobitch ? Oh ... mein beileid.

Da will ich echt nicht wissen was in dem kopf vorgeht...

Zum Threadtitel GM´s = herzlose Spinner

Die GM´s mit denen ich schon zu tun hatte waren alle freundlich (Makroorientiert) und sher höflich.


----------



## Shino (1. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt solche und solche. 

Manche GM spammen nur Makros und wollen einfach nur das Gespräch schnell beenden. 
Es gibt wiederum einige, mit denen man sich auch vernünftig unterhalten kann und die auch einem wirklich helfen. 
Es hilft auch mehrere GMs wegen des gleichen Problems anzuschreiben. Das hab ich mal gemacht, weil ich meinen Charakter auf einen anderen Account übertragen wollte und er noch Post im Briefkasten hatte. Da ich aber kein Abo hatte auf dem alten Account und nur mein neuer bezahlt war, wollte ich, dass der GM die Post löscht. 
Nja, die ersten beiden GMs meinten, es würde nicht gehen. Beim 3. Versuch (3.GM) wurde mir meine Bitte erfüllt. 

Sie sind auch nur Menschen und tun ihren Job. Manche gut, manche nicht^^

Edit: Ah ja wollt nur kurz erwähnen, dass die Ingame Post Goldwerbung war


----------



## Forentroll (1. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hatte mit GM's auch nie Probleme. Auf 3 verschiedenen Realms waren sie immer freundlich und hilfsbereit, egal ob Item-, Charwiederherstellung oder andere Probleme.

Zu der Namenswahl: dass mus jeder selber wissen wie er sich nennt, aber dein Name ist auch nicht wirklich kreativer als "Fighter of Darkness Noob Killer" oder sowas. Manche Leute stört sowas halt - man muss nämlich auch bedenken dass es hin und wieder auch kleine Kinder gibt, die von ihren Eltern aus bis 23 Uhr am PC hocken dürfen, aber das is wohl ein Gesellschaftliches Problem

btw, wenn ich blöd angemacht werde -> einfach auf "Spam melden". Das führt dazu dass alle Chars von demjenigen ignoriert werden und Blizz bekommt auch ne Meldung, dass derjenige was angestellt hat


----------



## Antitheos (1. Oktober 2007)

Psychobitch schrieb:


> [...]
> Nachdem wir ihn gekickt haben, sind wir zu 4 weitergelaufen und als wir am endboss ankamen und gerad mit ihm im kampf verwickelt waren, flüsterte mich der GM an und meinte ich solle SOFORT ausloggen um meinen namen zu ändern.
> Ich schrieb ihm, dass wir im kampf sind und ich es gleich machen werd. darauf hin spammte er mir 2 makros denen zu entnehmen war, dass er mich disconnecten wird, was dann auch nach ca. 3 sekunden geschah. der bosskampf war vorbei, weil der GM mich ausgeloogt hat als der boss noch 10% hatte oder so.
> Die loots, für die ich in die ini gegangen bin konnte ihc nicht looten.
> [...]




Wenn es so war, wie du beschrieben hast, hätteste einfach eine Mail schreiben können, dass der GM dich einfach gekickt hat und du deswegen einen Loot verpasst hast.

Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie du dich so ausdrückst gegenüber einem GM.


----------



## vikale (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Is zwar net die Antwort auf die im Thema gestellte frage aber nach dem dsa schon einige taten geb ich jetz au ma mein senf dazu.
LOL wie scheiss egal is das denn wie sich einer ingame nennt.
Ob er jetz huso4ever oder Psyhobitch heist kann euch doch sowas von am arsch vorbei gehn.
Und die die in dem Thread geschreiben haben das sie leute mit arschigen oder sinnlosen namen melden, tun mir leid. Wenn euch die Namen ankotzen dann /ignore, aber net melden, wie arm isn das bitte.
Die Leute werdens mit der zeit schon merken das sie bei der Namenswahl besser aufpassen hätten sollen.
Is doch sowas von Wayne. Ich hasse diese selbsternannten GM´s die permanent am irgendwas melden sin.
Und meistens sins die, die flamen und den Handelschannel mit müll von wegen blizz regeln und so niederspamen, net die andren.
Sowie letztens mitn schurken, war ich Ulda mit ner random grp. und dann sin wir halt n paar ma gewiped weil der healer wirklich nix drauf hatte, sagte der warri zur gruppe. Ich hau ab das is mir wirklich zu doof, nur reppkosten für nix und wieder nix, sry aber du kannst einfach net heilen "name".!
Was macht der depp?! Meldet dem GM spam und meinte er wurde beleidigt!
---> 3 Stunden acc. weg.
Das war ma richtig klasse.


----------



## Lord Aresius (1. Oktober 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> LOL wie scheiss egal is das denn wie sich einer ingame nennt.



Es ist eben nicht egal, besonders nicht auf RP Servern.

Aber anscheinend ist dir nicht bewußt was RP ist.

Und wenn ich mir so manche Schreibweise von dir ansehe, schätze ich, das du aufgrund deines jungen Alters das eh noch nicht verstehen kannst.


----------



## Xyphmon (2. Oktober 2007)

Naja, Psychobitch ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei in punkto Namenswahl. Allerdings ist's schon sehr tragisch, dass besagter GM ihn die Instanz nicht zu ende spielen liess. Grundsätzlich ist ja möglich, ihn einfach beim nächsten Login dazu zu zwingen.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## maggus (2. Oktober 2007)

Das scheint auf die Laune des GMs anzukommen. Mein Packesel-Priester "Heilautomat" (designiert, immer Level 1 zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) war auch eine Ausgeburt komischer Namensfindung.
Der GM, der mich ansprach, erlaubte mir aber, meine Bankgeschäfte zu erledigen, bevor ich mich ausloggen und den Namen ändern sollte.


----------



## Snissel (2. Oktober 2007)

Naja mit den namen ist des sone sache...mein char heißt Clit und evtl wissen manche was das zu bedeuten hat...ich habe nicht in dem entvertesten daran gedacht was es auf enlich heißt..naja mal schaun ob ich mal mit nem gm reden darf ;-)


----------



## Delta Cookie (2. Oktober 2007)

joa sowas in der art kenn ich auch... ich und mein freund unterhielten uns gemütlich im Gildenchannel und dann schrieb mich "Natron" (Der meist gehasste spieler der horde auf dem realm Anub'arak) an und meinte Da ich sein alter bester freund bin würde er gerne mit mir eine gilden fusion machen. 
Obwohl ich ihn ausser durch sein gespamme kaum kannte sagte ich höflich(!) "nein, wir uns nicht mit dir auf eine fusion einlassen, da wir eine eingenständige gilde sind und keine hilfe wollen und brauchen!"

Was ich nicht wusste ist das einer in der gilde befreundet mit ihm war und der dann sofort schrieb im gildenchannel:" Fôxel du bist so dumm alda wir lachen uns grad übelst im ts² über dich ab! xD " ich darauf:" Okay, gib ip ich komme auch" er gab mir die ip und ich "sprach" mit natron, kurz nachdem ich überhaupt halle sagen konnte sagte er zu mir grundlos dummes dreckskind und bannte mich mit der begründung "Hur**sohn" ich schrieb ihn dann ingame an und fragte ihn warum er sowas zu mir sagt wobei er weder mich noch meine mutter kannte. Mein freund der im gildenchannel so ziemlich alles mitverfolgt hatte mischte sich mit ein und schrieb mit ihm (auch freundlich) und naja ich loggte erstmal aus.. 

Nacher schrieb er mich im icq an das er nen bann dafür kassiert hat weil er natron einen spasten nannte.... ich loggt sofort wieder ein und schrieb en ticket. Der GM antwortete promt darauf und ich schilderte ihm alles. Ich sagte auch das selbst wenn mein freund ihn einen spasten nannte das Natron eher einen bann verdiene denn er provoziert die spieler, spammt und nannte mich gar einen Hur**sohn. Der GM darauf gab mir eine E-Mail adresse und sagte ich solle mich dort melden wenn ich meine das wer ungerecht behandelt worden war... 

ich versteh es nicht.. ;P


----------



## Gandariel-BH (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann bisher nur gutes Über GMs sagen auf meinem Realm Blackhand. Bisher haben die immer gern geholfen und mich nie mit makro bombadiert oder mich zwanghaft ausloggen lassen.

Ein Tip wer demnächst mal wieder jemanden hat der einem anfängt im Chat zu beleidigen immer einen Screen vom Chat machen damit man nacher beweise für die GMs hat. Immer freundlich zu den leuten bleiben die einen beleidigen und dann im anschluss wenns notut ticket senden. 

Zu den namenfindungs geschichten 1. Stehen die richtlinien in den AGBs 2. Namen wie Noobkiller oder Terminator oder Pshyko sind nicht wirklich namen für ein derartiges MMORPG ! Wenn man sich mal überlegt in was für einem Universum WoW spielt sind solche namen eher lächerlich und zeugen von Unkreativität.

Aber mir ist es eigentlich egal wie sich jemand nennt hauptsache ich hab spaß am spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gandariel


----------



## Lungentorpedo (2. Oktober 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> LOL wie scheiss egal is das denn wie sich einer ingame nennt.
> Ob er jetz huso4ever oder Psyhobitch heist kann euch doch sowas von am arsch vorbei gehn.



selbe meinung!
ok auf rp servern ist das unangebracht, aber auf normalen servern mein gott gibt wichtigeres?
desweiteren hat ein nickname 0 mit der person da hinter zu tun.

meine gm erfahrungen als ich noch WoW gespielt hatte:
eigentlich nur gute, teils makro-gm's teils gm's die auch "richtig" geschrieben hatten, probleme wurden eigentlich immer super gelöst.


----------



## Tikume (2. Oktober 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Das scheint auf die Laune des GMs anzukommen. Mein Packesel-Priester "Heilautomat" (designiert, immer Level 1 zu bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mir wurde mal ein Char (Nachtelfe) namens Nox umbenannt (Anlass war offenbar eine Racheaktion eines anderen Spielers). Zugegebenermaßen kein wirklich kreativer Name, aber es war auch kein RP Realm.

Kurzes Ticket mit der einfachen Bitte um Begründung, Stunde später hatte ich den alten Namen zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyphmon (2. Oktober 2007)

> nickname 0 mit der person da hinter zu tun



Erlaubst Du mir, anderer Meinung zu sein? Meines erachtens kann auch ein Nickname eine Geschichte erzählen. Klar, Phantasiename wohl kaum, aber Namen wie Schlagdichtot lassen so einiges vermuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,Xyph


----------



## Silenzz (2. Oktober 2007)

meine Gm erfahrungen waren eig. immer super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einmal hab ich nen bot entdeckt, der immer wen gelegt hat und dann gekuerschnert hat, der war auf zuluhed in den woods, paladin war das^^.
Am anfang dacht ich mir naja vll. achtet er net auf den chat guckt grad fern oder so, hab mir da nix gedacht, bin dann zh gegangen, und dann off, um 12 hat der typ immer noch gekillt und gekuerschnert, da war mir eig klar, es war 1.)immer noch die selbe stelle 2.) er hat nicht auf meine aussagen geantwortet...



Ticket und der typ hatte nen bann von 3 wochen oder so kA genau mehr^^ war ziemlich zufrieden XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Oder einmal, ich hab irgendwas gedrueckt, und aufeinmal schrieb meine tastatur englisch /Ticket xD, naja der Gm war echt freundlich, hat keine makros genommen, und mit mir auf englisch geredet xDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruss ORo

P.S. Psychobitch is nicht unbedingt dolle, aber melden is nicht noetig, stimme da mit dir ein Vikale


----------



## Maha47 (2. Oktober 2007)

Naja meine Erfahrungen waren bisher auch gut. Blos es gibt eine Sache die mich an den GM´s stört. Und zwar ist es das lange warten -.- Ich habe festgesteckt(Geist), und das Automatisch freisetzen hatte nicht funktioniert. Na gut Ticket geschrieben. Ich habe 45 Minuten gewartet. Aber naja das ist ja nebenbei. Wie gesagt ich habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Psychobitch (3. Oktober 2007)

An alle, die meinen die WoW-Polizei spielen zu müssen:
Lasst doch einfach die leute zocken, die sich so nennen wollen. Ich frag mich was in den Köpfen vorgeht, die sich über sowas so aufregen. Ich z.b. freue mich immer wieder wenn ich jemanden sehe, der sich auffällige namen gibt (bringt abwechslung in die WoW-"Ichbinsoeinbraverspielerundmeldealleswasmichstört welt)
Gut bei beleidigungen kann ich es verstehen, aber trotz alledem gibt es für die, die so labil sind und anfangen zu weinen ignorelisten, schimpfwortfilter usw. wofür wurden die denn eingeführt? zum spaß? wohl nicht!
Und mal ganz nebenbei: nach dem beirtag denken bestimmt alle die das lesen ich währe ein 14-jähriges kiddie, was jedes mal wenn etwas schief läuft anfängt leute zu beleidigen und rumspamt. falsch gedacht. ich bin ein recht umgänglicher spieler und verhalte mich auch dementsprechend, nur bei lauter petzen platzt einem teilweise schon der kragen.
Meine meinung ist, dass die, die anstatt zu spielen nur tickets schreiben noch nie wirklich gezockt haben.

ps: da ich meinen Krieger "Psychobitch" (weil der name ja so schlimm ist und der schimpfwortfilter das leider nicht filtert) umbennen musste, heißt er jetzt "Nòóbstyle"! Und ja es macht mir spaß die WoW-Polizei, die Ignorelisten und schimpfwortfilter nicht kennt zu ärgern (ohne beleidigend zu werden)

Ich hoffe es fühlt sich jetzt keiner angegriffen. Ich wollte nur meine meinung mitteilen

Also ich hoffe mal das einige das nächste mal wenn sie einen lustigen, auffälligen, spaßigen oder anstößigen namen sehen sich nicht ständig auf die WoW benutzerregeln beziehen sondern einfach mal darüber schmunzeln und anstatt: Hey lieber GM ich habe hier einen namen zu petzen der mir nicht gefällt,
einfach: hey du hast aber einen ausgefallenen namen

so far
eure Psychobitch alias Nòóbstyle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychobitch (3. Oktober 2007)

vergessen zu sagen
das ganze soll sich nicht auf RPG server beziehen, dass ist eine eigenen welt und da kann ich es verstehen, wenn man selbst namen meldet.
aber WoW als RPG zu betreiben, da drin sehe ich keine zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. Oktober 2007)

Psychobitch schrieb:


> Und ja es macht mir spaß die WoW-Polizei, die Ignorelisten und schimpfwortfilter nicht kennt zu ärgern (ohne beleidigend zu werden)



Nun, offensichtlich bist Du damit nicht sehr erfolgreich. 

So wie ich das sehe drücken deine Spieler einfach auf den GM knopf und der der sich dann schwarz ärgert bist Du selbst (sonst gäbe es diesen Thread nicht).


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (3. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nun, offensichtlich bist Du damit nicht sehr erfolgreich.
> 
> So wie ich das sehe drücken deine Spieler einfach auf den GM knopf und der der sich dann schwarz ärgert bist Du selbst (sonst gäbe es diesen Thread nicht).





/owned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychobitch (3. Oktober 2007)

naja also das ich mich darüber ärger, dass ich mich umbennen musste, kann ich nicht unbedingt sagen. ist mir relativ eal, nur dass der GM mich einfach so kick, dass ist etwas unfair. aber das ist dann nicht das ding der spieler sondern des GM´s, worum es hier in dem thread eigenlich auch gehen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also jetzt bitte nicht weiter aufs thema "dein name ist blöd" eingehen sondern erfahrungen mit GM´s schreiben.
obs jetzt positive oder negativ erfahrungen sind...
MFG


----------



## Tikume (3. Oktober 2007)

Delta schrieb:


> Nacher schrieb er mich im icq an das er nen bann dafür kassiert hat weil er natron einen spasten nannte.... ich loggt sofort wieder ein und schrieb en ticket. Der GM antwortete promt darauf und ich schilderte ihm alles. Ich sagte auch das selbst wenn mein freund ihn einen spasten nannte das Natron eher einen bann verdiene denn er provoziert die spieler, spammt und nannte mich gar einen Hur**sohn. Der GM darauf gab mir eine E-Mail adresse und sagte ich solle mich dort melden wenn ich meine das wer ungerecht behandelt worden war...
> 
> ich versteh es nicht.. ;P



Ich schon. 

Selbst wenn euch dieser natron beleidigt hat, existieren dafür keine Logs da er es ja über Teamspeak gemacht hat (wie wird Blizzard das wohl mit ihrem eigenen Voice dann handhaben?), für deinen Freund dagegen schon.

Und selbst wenn dich jemand beleidigt ist das kein Freifahrtschein genauso zu verfahren, da muss man nunmal ein wenig aufpassen.


----------



## Lambiii (4. Oktober 2007)

Wär so nen namen benutzt ist ja echt selber Schuld.


----------



## Crothar (4. Oktober 2007)

Dazu muss ich sagen, einst GM mit Herzem bei der Sache war, jedoch in einem anderem Spiel, ich hätte in dem Sinne sicherlich auch "kurzem Prozess" gemacht, jedoch, um es in der diesem Aspekt zu sehen, sicherlich hätte ich den "Bosskampf" abgewartet. Als GM hat man schliesslich die Option, sich unsichbar daneben zu stellen, zugegeben etwas unprofessionel, aber letzendlich ...Kurz um GM s können handeln nach eigenem ermessen, wenn man Ihnen "schief" kommt, kommen Sie einen auch schief, ich glaube in dem Aspekt wurde selbst von Dir, auch wenn mit etwas untypischen Namen eine falsche Wortwahl getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne... Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawkens (5. Oktober 2007)

Es wundert mich, wie sich manche Leute erlauben über die Arbeit anderer zu spotten. Manche sind sich nicht mal bewusst, welche Arbeit ein Game-Master verrichtet, aber meinen sie könnten drüber urteilen. Es gibt immer noch Leute die meinen, das man diesen Job von zu Hause macht HAHAHAHAHA.... 
Würdigt diesen Job, so wie ihr es von eurem verlangt.


----------



## Crothar (5. Oktober 2007)

Hawkens, ich muss Dir mal in diesem Aspekt wiedersprechen. Sicher ein GM zu sein ist eine Ehre für kompetenz am Spiel, aber JEDOCH. Es gibt viele Standard-Situationen, wo Du nur ein Macro tippen musst. Vor allem im WoW. Das ist fakt. Schwieriger eventuell wird es dann mit Events ausrichten, sprich selbstständig ein organisiertes Event sprich eine "MEUTE VON FIESEN KERLEN GREIFT DINGSBUMMS AN" wo sich dann zb. Spieler zusammen schliessen um dieses abzuwenden. Oder aber Hochzeiten herrichten mit Deko. Das ist dann schwer, jedoch aber Namensänderungen etc. = Sache von Sekunden. Wo man auch als GM geduld üben kann,... Wenn es auf den Ton ankommt, nicht alla: Ey GM jetze nich mach grad.

So Far


----------



## Hawkens (5. Oktober 2007)

Crothar schrieb:


> Hawkens, ich muss Dir mal in diesem Aspekt wiedersprechen. Sicher ein GM zu sein ist eine Ehre für kompetenz am Spiel, aber JEDOCH. Es gibt viele Standard-Situationen, wo Du nur ein Macro tippen musst. Vor allem im WoW. Das ist fakt. Schwieriger eventuell wird es dann mit Events ausrichten, sprich selbstständig ein organisiertes Event sprich eine "MEUTE VON FIESEN KERLEN GREIFT DINGSBUMMS AN" wo sich dann zb. Spieler zusammen schliessen um dieses abzuwenden. Oder aber Hochzeiten herrichten mit Deko. Das ist dann schwer, jedoch aber Namensänderungen etc. = Sache von Sekunden. Wo man auch als GM geduld üben kann,... Wenn es auf den Ton ankommt, nicht alla: Ey GM jetze nich mach grad.
> 
> So Far



Vielleicht solltest du dich vorher genau informieren, was Game-Master während, vor und nach der Arbeitszeit machen. Scheinbar hast kein Bild davon, was z.B. in einem Arbeitsvertrag eines Game-Masters steht. Sicherlich gibts auch dort schwarze Schafe, nur sollte man sich das zweimal überlegen nicht ordnungsgemäß zu arbeiten, wenn man schon den Aufwand vom AN und von Seite Blizzard betrieben hat, diese Person ins Unternehmen Blizzard zu holen und zu integrieren um am Ende als GameMaster zu arbeiten.


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2007)

Gerade Namensänderungen gehören wohl eher zu den aufwendigeren Sachen. Das einfache ändern ist da noch der geringste Teil.


Und was das danebenstehen und warten angeht: GMs haben wohl auch Vorgaben und können nicht beliebig viel zeit pro Spieler aufwenden.


----------



## Estren (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt...Ich hatte bis jetzt mit keinem der GMs Probleme (glaube die kennen mich Mittlerweile, bei den vielen Tickets die ich geschrieben hab brauch ich nen PrivatGM)...Habe mich letztens mit einem GM über seltene Mounts und versteckte Quests unterhalten..der ist bist jetzt mein Lieblingsgm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychobitch (6. Oktober 2007)

Estren schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt...Ich hatte bis jetzt mit keinem der GMs Probleme (glaube die kennen mich Mittlerweile, bei den vielen Tickets die ich geschrieben hab brauch ich nen PrivatGM)...Habe mich letztens mit einem GM über seltene Mounts und versteckte Quests unterhalten..der ist bist jetzt mein Lieblingsgm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja also ich find darauf sollte man nicht stolz sein, seine mitspieler zu verpfeifen (sofern du nicht tickets geschrieben hast um questbugs o.ä. zu melden) wenn dir die art des spielers nicht gefällt, geh unter interface und stell schimpfwortfilter ein oder ignorier den spieler einfach. 
und jetzt kommt nicht mit: in so einem spiel hat so ein verhalten nichts zu suchen.
es ist bei weitem kein ordentliches RPG spiel. es ist ein spiel was jeder hans und franz ab 12 jahren spielen kann und jetzt seid mir nicht böse, aber auf pvp und pve servern gibt es keinerlei RPG-tendenz. also müsst ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn ihr einen coolen 12 jährigen hip hop checker vorm pc sitzen habt und solltet ihn dann meiner meinung nach auch nicht wegen seinem kindergelaber melden. wie schonmal gesagt, die optionen wie schimpfwortfilter und inorelisten sind nicht umsonst eingeführt worden.
mfg


----------



## Hawkens (6. Oktober 2007)

Psychobitch schrieb:


> naja also ich find darauf sollte man nicht stolz sein, seine mitspieler zu verpfeifen (sofern du nicht tickets geschrieben hast um questbugs o.ä. zu melden) wenn dir die art des spielers nicht gefällt, geh unter interface und stell schimpfwortfilter ein oder ignorier den spieler einfach.
> und jetzt kommt nicht mit: in so einem spiel hat so ein verhalten nichts zu suchen.
> es ist bei weitem kein ordentliches RPG spiel. es ist ein spiel was jeder hans und franz ab 12 jahren spielen kann und jetzt seid mir nicht böse, aber auf pvp und pve servern gibt es keinerlei RPG-tendenz. also müsst ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn ihr einen coolen 12 jährigen hip hop checker vorm pc sitzen habt und solltet ihn dann meiner meinung nach auch nicht wegen seinem kindergelaber melden. wie schonmal gesagt, die optionen wie schimpfwortfilter und inorelisten sind nicht umsonst eingeführt worden.
> mfg



Psycho... ich hab das Gefühl das du an den Leuten völlig vorbei redest. Was hat deine Antwort mit dem Poster zu tun? Aber alleine schon auf Grund deines Namens wärs für mich schon ein Grund eigentlich nicht mehr auf dich zu reagieren... Also noch alles Gute...


----------



## Crothar (7. Oktober 2007)

@ Hawkens darum schrieb ich ja bereits, das ich einst die Ehre hatte ein GM tragen zu dürfen, mir ist sehr wohl bewusst was die Aufgaben sind, meistens ist dieses sogar noch unendgeldlich. Jedenfalls in anderen Spielen. Jedoch ein ehemaliger Kollege bewarb sich auch einst bei Blitzzz das einzigste was sie stellten wäre eine Unterkunft gewesen in Frankreich, ansonsten nix. Ob das nun stimmt, letztendlich weiss ich dieses auch nicht. Als GM hat man vor und nachteile, der vorteil ist, alles auszuprobieren, alle Items als erster zu haben, zwischen den Klassen locker und flockig hin und her schalten zu können. Usw. Nachteil ist es halt, nicht immer sofort auf alles eine antwort zu wissen. Niemand kann das. Jedoch erwarten das Kunden so oft, das wenn man GM fragt, dieser sofort helfen kann. Das so fand ich, war der einzigste nachteil.

Mfg


----------



## Quartoxuma (7. Oktober 2007)

hatte bisher 2x Kontakt mit einem GM

1. Mal war ich in HDZ1 und wurde bei der Befreiung in ein Maploch gefeart. Leider konne ich nichts machen weil ich immer weiter fiel. Habe GM kontaktiert, er hat mich nach ner Minute rausgeholt.

2. mal Habe ich um Hilfe gebeten weil die Q  "Flucht aus Skettis" verbuggt war. Q-geber erschien nicht mehr^^. Am nächsten Tag lief alles super.

Ausserdem ham se beide klassenspezifische Sprüche abgelassen^^.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe bisher eig nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bis auf die,manachma, lange Wartezeit finde ich, dass sie ihren Job gut und konpeten erfüllen.


----------



## Níght06 (8. Oktober 2007)

aber wie sollst du eigentlich deinen eigenen namen ändern?.. oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden.

du meintest ja das du ausloggen sollst und deinen namen ändern musst.

^^


----------



## sarax (17. Oktober 2007)

Zu dem Thread fällt mir n Guter Witz ein :

Eine Menschenfrau Schreibt zu einem GM: Ich möchte jemanden wegen sexueler belästigung melden.

Darauf der GM: Wieso? Was hat er denn gemacht/sagt?

Sie: Er sagte, mein Haar rieche gut.

Gm: Ich kann darin keine Sexuelle belästigung erkennen.

Daraufhin die Menschin: Er ist ein Gnom

xD


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hatte noch *nie* Probleme mit einem GM. Die GMs waren bissher immer nett zu mir und konnten mir immer helfen.


----------



## Tahiria (18. Oktober 2007)

GMs waren zu mir bisjetzt immer nett...
Die Wartezeit war manchmal etwas zu lange aber ansonsten lief alles gut.
Mit meinem Druiden hatt n GM mal als Abscheidssatz gesagt:
Mögest du knurren schnurren oder mit deinen Berührungen Heilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (18. Oktober 2007)

GMs sind manchmal auch faul. Ich habe meinen Mainchar damals Random ausgewählt um mit der Testversion WOW mal anzutesten. Ich wusste damals auch nix von den Fähigkeiten der Völker. Mittlerweile habe ich mehrer 70er und mein Mainchar ist immernoch lvl 54 weil ich den grotten häßlich finde und es mir kein Spass macht mit dem zu spielen. 

Ich erklärte das den GMs und hoffte die lassen mich meine beiden Chars vertauschen. Aber nein das machen die nicht. Jetzt muss ich wieder den "selben" char hoch leveln und alles nochmal machen, das finde total daneben. Mein Arbeitskollege haben die geholfen von dem ich dann auch den Tip bekam aber mir helfen die nicht. Hoffe auf 2.3 dann kann ich schneller lvln und mir meinen kleinen nochmal hochziehen und mein Main löschen.


----------



## Feandor (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich persönlich hatte eigentlich auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit GM´s. 
Mein Kumpel allerdings ist eines tages eingeloggt und auf einmal war sein 310% schneller Netherdrache weg.. gelöscht durch irgendetwas.. wer oder was das war weiß heute noch keiner, sonst fehlte nix, nur der Drachen. Naja er schreibt nen GM an und bekommt seinen Drachen nicht wieder, Begründung: wiederherstellungsoption schon einmal genutzt. Das lustige dabei.... der jenige hatte eigentlich diese Funktion schon mehr als 1. genutzt und nromalerweise kann man die nur 1. benutzte. Er schreibt also nochmal nen anderen GM an, aber pech gehabt, GM nummer 1 hat ihm ne Notiz eingetragen damit ja kein GM ihm mehr zusagen kann.

Fand ichs chon dreißt.. vorallem weil der Wert dieses Mounts schon ziemlich hoch ist.

MFG


----------



## Isegrim (18. Oktober 2007)

champy01 schrieb:


> GMs sind manchmal auch faul. Ich habe meinen Mainchar damals Random ausgewählt um mit der Testversion WOW mal anzutesten. Ich wusste damals auch nix von den Fähigkeiten der Völker. Mittlerweile habe ich mehrer 70er und mein Mainchar ist immernoch lvl 54 weil ich den grotten häßlich finde und es mir kein Spass macht mit dem zu spielen.
> 
> Ich erklärte das den GMs und hoffte die lassen mich meine beiden Chars vertauschen. Aber nein das machen die nicht. Jetzt muss ich wieder den "selben" char hoch leveln und alles nochmal machen, das finde total daneben. Mein Arbeitskollege haben die geholfen von dem ich dann auch den Tip bekam aber mir helfen die nicht. Hoffe auf 2.3 dann kann ich schneller lvln und mir meinen kleinen nochmal hochziehen und mein Main löschen.



Kein GM wird (und kann?) die Rasse eines Spielercharakters ändern. Dein Arbeitskollege hat dich belogen. Deshalb ruhig ein paar Minuten mehr bei der Charaktererstellung aufwenden - sie sind kein Vergleich zum Spielen mit einem Char, der nicht gefällt.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Oktober 2007)

das der gm dich ingfight gekickt hat ist schon böse

dein name ist aber auch dämlich ^^ syr (ich würd keinen melden da ich finde ist jedem sein recht sich zu nennen wie er will)

ausser natürlich den adiHler den musste ich melden -.-
das : homokind musste seinen namen auch ändern ^^ (der hies echt so xD)

naja gm's sind menschen und die haben oft nen heiden stress

120 tickets WAA und ich will doch noch an ne party -.-
makro an alle spammen und go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




es gibt gms die nix helfen und auch eher spinner sind
aber auch solche die sich mühe geben (der eine hat mir meinen npc einfach neu spawnen lassen xd wil der verbugt war ^^)


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2007)

LoL.^^Wie kommste eigentlich auf solche Namen?ô.Ô


----------



## x3n0n (21. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe auch keine Probleme mit GMs, grade neulich habe ich nen Bossdrp geneedet und enchanted *rotwerd*, das passiert mir nie wieder...

Naja, auf jedenfall haben die GMs das wieder hingebogen und das item dann doch meinem Freund in die Post getan...

Und ansonsten hatte ihc noch nie Probs mit GMs und das man bei dem Job Makris hat is jawohl klar, jeder Rp-Gamer hat seine 
/s Grüße %t 
Macros, von daher seh ich da kein Problem


----------



## Crothar (21. Oktober 2007)

@ Ise GM können alles se können Dich zu nem männlichen Char mit Gnomen Frauen Namen machen. Aber Letztendlich kurz um GM haben Ihre Regeln, quasi keine Stats verändern oder aber Chars umtauschen. Blub. Höhere Mächte diese ein GM auch befolgen muss! Und ja GM sind faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kenne das, nach 2 Jahren lässt die Motivation nach und man ist dann Quasi nen weng genervt, kaum zu glauben ist aber fakt =D

mfG


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (22. Oktober 2007)

Psychobitch schrieb:


> naja also ich find darauf sollte man nicht stolz sein, seine mitspieler zu verpfeifen (sofern du nicht tickets geschrieben hast um questbugs o.ä. zu melden) wenn dir die art des spielers nicht gefällt, geh unter interface und stell schimpfwortfilter ein oder ignorier den spieler einfach.
> und jetzt kommt nicht mit: in so einem spiel hat so ein verhalten nichts zu suchen.
> es ist bei weitem kein ordentliches RPG spiel. es ist ein spiel was jeder hans und franz ab 12 jahren spielen kann und jetzt seid mir nicht böse, aber auf pvp und pve servern gibt es keinerlei RPG-tendenz. also müsst ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn ihr einen coolen 12 jährigen hip hop checker vorm pc sitzen habt und solltet ihn dann meiner meinung nach auch nicht wegen seinem kindergelaber melden. wie schonmal gesagt, die optionen wie schimpfwortfilter und inorelisten sind nicht umsonst eingeführt worden.
> mfg



Du checkst es nicht, oder?
Es gibt ne EULA, darin steht welche Namen erlaubt sind und welche nicht! Deiner fällt eben unter die Kategorie "nicht erlaubt", warum kannst dir sicher denken. 
Und im Normalfall disconnectet dich ein GM nicht einfach so, schon gar nicht wenn man in nem Bossfight ist. Da muss schon was vorgefallen sein das er dich so behandelt.

Und was das Ticket schreiben angeht, das hab ich auch gern und viel gemacht, und zwar immer wenn die EULA verletzt wurde. Selbst schuld wer die EULA nicht liest.


----------



## Isegrim (22. Oktober 2007)

Crothar schrieb:


> @ Ise GM können alles se können Dich zu nem männlichen Char mit Gnomen Frauen Namen machen. Aber Letztendlich kurz um GM haben Ihre Regeln, quasi keine Stats verändern oder aber Chars umtauschen. Blub. Höhere Mächte diese ein GM auch befolgen muss! Und ja GM sind faul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, GMs haben diese Rechte nicht. Wozu auch? Weshalb sollte man GMs eine Funktion zur Verfügung stellen, die nicht benutzt werden darf?
Bei Admins bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher. Trotzdem kenne ich keinen einzigen Fall, in dem die Rasse oder das Geschlecht eines Spielers nachträglich geändert wurden. Wenn jemand einen Beweis dafür hat, lasse ich mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Flash Shock (22. Oktober 2007)

Naja ich hab eig fast nur gutes erlebt!
Mein Chara hieß mal Raper,... wusst enatürlich nicht was dies bedeutet....
Naja 3 std ban also nix bsonders!
Also eig nur gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (22. Oktober 2007)

Hatte bissher auch nie probs mit GMs Letztens hatte ich einen sau coolen habe bestimmt 1h mit dem gelabert^^. 

Ma so ein Zitat : 

Ich : Sagen sie mal, wann machen sie sich eigendlich sichtbar 

Gm: Naja wenn wir schlafen gehen

Ich: WTF o_O 

Gm: Jaja, wir haben Socken von Blizzard bekommen, die machen unsichtbar, wenn wir also schlafen gehen  ziehen wir die Socken aus und werden sichtbar ^^ 

Ich: *wegroflz* xD 

GM: ^^ 

War schon cool, auch so halt geredet was er @ WoW Spielt und so. War echt cool 

Ich selbst habe auch schon Chars angeschissen. Ich gehe nicht in ein Spiel um mit Leute mit dem Namen : Spackk reden zu müssen. Fertig


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2007)

also ich hatte auch noch nie probleme, immer super nett und alles gut. nur etwas gibt es auszusetzen: sie schreiben dich immer dann an wenn du wirklich nicht gerade schreiben kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann schreib ich immer ganz kurz: mom kurz kampf    ^^

dann warten sie immer ganz brav  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarkash (24. Oktober 2007)

Also ich würd jemanden nicht wegen seinem namen melden, bei zB Super-alles-vernichter oder so xD, denk ich mir immer nur der kann ja nur n noob sein^^

Aber das ist schon fies von dem GM gewesen der hätte auch 2min warten können...

GM's sind eigentlich auc himmer freundlich zu mir...die sind nur leicht reizbar xD

Ich find immer lustig was die am ende schreiben^^: Mögen deine Totems tief in der Erde stecken und ich hab mich einmal halb schrottgelacht da meinte der : Möge die Macht mit dir sein ! xD (aus Star Wars ^^)


----------



## dalai (24. Oktober 2007)

Gm's sind Angestellte von Blizzard. Sie müssen dafür sorgen, dass keine Wow-Regeln gebrochen werden. Bei den paar Millionen Wow-Spieler können  sie keine Ausnahmen machen nur weil du grad keine Zeit hast. Es ist natürlich nich lustig dass du Aufhören musstest als du gerade einen Endboss am töten warst. 

Du hast aber die Benutzerregeln bei Wow akzeptiert und musst dich daran halten. Blizzard könnte dir den Account löschen wenn du immer wieder Chars vulgäre Namen gibst ( Arschloch,Schlampe, Bitch, etc.), und du könntest nicht reklamieren. Bereits in deinem Startgebiet hätte ein Gm dich zwingen können deinen Namen zu ändern, sonst würde er deinen Char löschen. Du soltest einfach nie die Regeln von Blizzard brechen, dann machen sie dir nichts.


----------



## Luckhunter (24. Oktober 2007)

naja ich hab aber auch schon leute mit namen wie "Krüppel" "Penner" gesehen, aber n GM hat nie was dagegen getan Xx ... ist vll. nicht so wie Psychobitch aber eig ist es keine Beleidigung anderer... ich find den Namen ig eig ziemlich egal... deswegen versteh ich nicht wieso ihr euch hier so aufregt.. naja meine GM's waren zum teil sehr nett, manche dagegen waren unhöflich, stroh dumm und einen der nicht schreiben konnte... also keine Rechtschreibung, so wie ein Legastheniker... soll keine beleidigung gegen die GM's sein aber naja... wer sooo viele Rechtschreibfehler macht, dass es sogar MIR auffällt?!


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (26. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Thread zeigt mal wieder, daß man es nicht allen recht machen kann.

Die einen fordern, daß sich der GM mehr Zeit nimmt und bei Regelverstößen erstmal abwartet, bis der Bosskampf vorbei ist (was ich gar nicht erst kommentieren möchte...), die anderen beschweren sich, daß 40 Minuten Wartezeit bis zur Ticketbearbeitung viel zu lange sind. 
Beides paßt aber nicht so wirklich zusammen.


----------



## Luckhunter (26. Oktober 2007)

Doch klar!! ich will ja auch schnellen Soppurt per GM eig, aber wenn sie dann 30 Min brauchen um sich bei mir zu melden hab ich auch keinen Bock mehr drauf! Aber wenn sie mich mitten in ner Instanz anschreiben, weil sich jemand bei mir beschwert hat, dann sollte der GM mich doch wenigstens noch kurz den Boss legen lassen!!

Oder so einstellen, dass ich den Namen ändern MUSS um mich wieder neu einzuloggen... so Testrealmlike


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (27. Oktober 2007)

Wenn der GM bei jedem Honk, der zu faul war sich sich die Bestimmungen durchzulesen erstmal drei Minuten wartet, bis der Bosskampf vorbei ist (was ist eigentlich, wenn die Gruppe wiped? Soll der GM dann erstmal den nächsten Kampf abwarten?), dann ist nach 10 Honks eine halbe Stunde vergeudet worden. Nach 20 Honks ist es schon eine komplette Stunde.
Ich möchte nicht länger auf die Bearbeitung meiner Tickets warten müssen, daher: Sofort kicken und ab zum nächsten Fall.


----------



## Luckhunter (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube kaum, dass GM's immer nur EINE einzige Person bearbeiten Xx sonst würdest du da noch länger als 4 Stunden auf sone doofe Antwort warten. Oder Blizz hat zu wenig GM's in Frankreich


----------



## dalai (27. Oktober 2007)

Frag doch beim nächsten Mal ob der Gm dir helfen will den Boss zu killen ^^
Gm's machen das nicht zum Spass, dass ist ihre Arbeit!!


----------



## Luckhunter (27. Oktober 2007)

naja, gibt aber auch nette und weniger nette GM's... 

wahrscheinlich hast du mir einen, der eher weniger netten GameMaster erwischt... oder er war kackn gereizt von was auch immer! vll. kaffee überm seine Tastatur verschüttet...


----------



## Averageman (27. Oktober 2007)

GMs sind scheiße, eigentlich könnte man sie weglassen.

Sie spammen nur Makros, geben für jedes Problem den selben Tipp was einem natürlich überhaupt nix hilft. (WTF Ordner löschen)...


----------



## Veragron (29. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich hätte den Namen vermutlich auch gemeldet.
> 
> Allerdings ist es extrem scheinheilig mit jemanden in eine Instanz zu gehen und dann den Namen zu melden.



QFT.


----------



## LittleFay (29. Oktober 2007)

*Hallo zusammen!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mal ein paar Tipps:

GMs sind keine Halbgötter. Schreibt nicht wegen jedem Mist ein Ticket. Sie sind nicht für alles zuständig. Sie können euch nur in ihren Zuständigkeitsbereichen helfen. Außerdem haben sie wie jeder Arbeitnehmer ihre Vorschriften. Wenn euch ein GM schreibt "Wir werden uns darum kümmern" - dann ist das so. Sie handeln nach ihren Vorschriften.
Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus. Soll heißen: Wenn man einen GM in der Art "Ey Alder, hilf mir sofort bei meinem Problem, du fauler Sack" anspricht, darf man sich über eine entsprechende Reaktion wirklich nicht wundern. Wenn ich manchmal sehe, was Spieler so schreiben (geistiges Alter strebt da stark gegen 0), an Beleidigungen nicht verlegen, wundern mich die Reaktionen mancher GMs ganz und gar nicht.
Jeder von euch hat die AGB akzeptiert, jeder von euch akzeptiert sie wieder neu, wenn er einen Patch runterlädt oder das Spiel neu installiert. Da steht so einiges drin, was man darf und was man nicht darf. Wäre vielleicht mal nicht schlecht, sich diese mal durchzulesen, bevor man sich künstlich aufregt...
Auch GMs sind nur Menschen, auch diese haben mal einen schlechten Tag. Verständlich, wenn mal einer ein bisschen maulig ist - ich wäre bei den ganzen blöden Anfragen, die mir hunderte Spieler den ganzen Tag stellen, wahrscheinlich schon längst ausgerastet.
Sollte sich ein GM dennoch mal nach eurer Meinung extrem daneben benehmen, oder seid ihr mit einer GM-Entscheidung nicht einverstanden, dann steht euch frei, euch in einer E-Mail an WoWConcernsEU@blizzard.com über den jeweiligen GM zu beschweren. Auch hier wichtig: Eine sachliche Schilderung in einer ordentlichen Sprache.

Zu der Namensänderung: Vollkommen verständlich. Über die Art des Spielers, der dich gemeldet hat, kann man sich streiten. Der GM jedoch hat seinen Vorschriften entsprechend gehandelt - Spielermeldungen muss er nachgehen, dann schaut er in die Namensbestimmungen, "Ui, Bitch ist ja nicht gerade nett", und ist verpflichtet dazu, dich deinen Namen ändern zu lassen. Punkt.

Und über "Bitch" braucht man sich ja wirklich nicht zu streiten. Einen Char "Schlampe" zu nennen (bzw. als Teilstück eines Namens) gehört nunmal nicht in die WoW und ist völlig unangebracht.
Aber auch hier gilt wieder: Hättest du vorher mal die Namensbestimmungen durchgelesen, hättest du das schon gewusst...

Hier noch ein paar informative Links:

FAQ - Der GM und du - Das Expertenhandbuch
Namensbestimmungen
Nuzungsbestimmungen

Viel Erfolg beim Lesen und das nächste Mal ein bisschen nachdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarSquirrel (29. Oktober 2007)

Meine Kontakte mit GMs waren bisher immer lustig und sehr freundlich. Liegt eventuell daran, dass das immer spät Abends war und die GMs da sowieso immer etwas lockerer drauf sind... scheinbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (29. Oktober 2007)

WarSquirrel schrieb:


> Meine Kontakte mit GMs waren bisher immer lustig und sehr freundlich. Liegt eventuell daran, dass das immer spät Abends war und die GMs da sowieso immer etwas lockerer drauf sind... scheinbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe auch schon durchaus nett mit GMs geklönt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyko (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätt den Namen nicht gemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (30. Oktober 2007)

Skyko schrieb:


> Ich hätt den Namen nicht gemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist doch völlig egal, ob man ihn gemeldet hätte oder nicht... Wenn jemanden der Name stört, darf man ihn melden, und dann wird der Name überprüft.


----------



## TheHaunted80 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

diese Regelung mit den Namen hat doch seine Gründe, ansonsten würden wir mit noch schlimmeren Namen Rechnen müssen. 

WoW sollte schon seriöus sein in gewisser Weise, auch wenn es beim Namen anfängt.

Deswegen haben wir ja die AGB´s, ausserdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die GM´s bestimmt gestresst sind und wir ja an anderen Kommentaren sehen, es geht auch anders.

Aber wir dürfen auch nicht vergessen, wir bezahlen für diese Dienstleistung, also sollten GM´s sich mal mehr zurückhalten in einigen Fällen.


----------



## LittleFay (31. Oktober 2007)

TheHaunted80 schrieb:


> Aber wir dürfen auch nicht vergessen, wir bezahlen für diese Dienstleistung, also sollten GM´s sich mal mehr zurückhalten in einigen Fällen.


Blizz schreibt in den Nutzungsbestimmungen sehr schön, dass wir nur für die Nutzung der Server zahlen... Nicht für GM Support. Ist zwar im Endeffekt natürlich nicht die ganze Wahrheit, aber sie haben es so festgelegt, und somit ist der GM-Support reine Kulanz von Blizz.

Edit: Was meinst du mit "zurückhalten"?


----------



## Leviathan666 (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe größtenteils gute Erfahrungen mit GMs gemacht.

Ok, eine Sache war wirklich fies. Ein Mitspieler flog aus dem Spiel raus (timeout/disconnect). Und er kam auch nicht mehr ins Spiel rein, denn sein Char war angeblich noch online. O_o
Wir baten den GM, den Spieler wieder in die Ini zu holen, genau an den Platz wo er rausgeflogen ist (da der Weg selbst als 70er ohne Heiler ein wenig hart ist).

Was kam als Antwort? Er könne unser Problem nicht nachvollziehen, und auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Gleiche Situation mit meinem Main (ein paar Wochen vorher) -> GM half sofort, mit Kusshand!

Es kommt wirklich immer darauf an, was für einen GM man erwischt.

Man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass es Menschen sind wie du und ich. Sie arbeiten für Geld und stehen unter Druck. Auf Probleme von hunderten Spielern pro Tag binnen Sekunden die passende Lösung parat zu haben, stelle ich mir als sehr zermürbend und herausfordernd vor.



> Blizz schreibt in den Nutzungsbestimmungen sehr schön, dass wir nur für die Nutzung der Server zahlen... Nicht für GM Support. Ist zwar im Endeffekt natürlich nicht die ganze Wahrheit, aber sie haben es so festgelegt, und somit ist der GM-Support reine Kulanz von Blizz.


Ist doch völlig Banane, wo sie das Geld für den Support hernehmen. Blizz hat soviel Geld - die könnten alle GMs weltweit (!!!) aus ihrer Portokasse bezahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein MMORPG würde ohne Gamemaster nicht funktionieren. Denn dann würde jeder jeden ständig beleidigen und es würde richtige Anarchie herrschen!


----------



## Tsuran (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mit dem Support von Blizzard bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Egal wegen was ich den GM-Dienst bisher kontaktiert habe, Hilfe habe ich noch nie erhalten. Das liegt aber sicherlich nicht an den Mitarbeitern, sondern an der Supportpolitik Blizzards allgemein.


----------



## Parat (31. Oktober 2007)

Naja, GMs

- helfen bei Hausaufgaben
- trifft man auch mal im RL
- quatscht mit ihnen im Skype
- kennt man alle mit RL-Vornamen

---

Ich geb zu .... das war jetzt nicht in WoW :-)


----------



## LittleFay (31. Oktober 2007)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig Banane, wo sie das Geld für den Support hernehmen. Blizz hat soviel Geld - die könnten alle GMs weltweit (!!!) aus ihrer Portokasse bezahlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sehe ich ja auch so! Ohne GM würden sich die Spieler ganz schön umschauen... Und klar kann Blizz die GM aus der Portokasse bezahlen.
Ich wollte nur nochmal betonen, dass jeder einzelne WoW Spieler bestätigt hat, dass er gelesen hat, dass der Support "umsonst" ist. Blizz ist ja nicht blöd, die lassen sich schon ein paar Schlupflöcher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

